# Sony Extra Bass Headphones



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I just bought a set of Sony Extra Bass Headphones the MDR-XB 500 to be exact. I am really impressed they seem to have a nice balanced sound with just a little bit more kick than a normal headphone. Has anyone else had experience with them? onder:

Matt


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

mdrake said:


> I just bought a set of Sony Extra Bass Headphones the MDR-XB 500 to be exact. I am really impressed they seem to have a nice balanced sound with just a little bit more kick than a normal headphone. Has anyone else had experience with them? onder:
> 
> Matt


No, I have not encountered these before. I guess if you prefer a little more bottom, than what is actually on the recording, then these are made for the bass lover.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Ya, that is a problem, I am not sure how true to the music they are. The largest set they had was definitely over pumped on the low-end, Be interesting to see if anyone else has had any experience with these. Maybe I should measure them in REW? :bigsmile:

Matt


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Thats funny. Dr. Dre the rapper, has his own set of bass headphones through Monster Cable I believe. After listening at Best Buy on Central Avenue, I knew thay were not for me. But hey, if you like a lot of bass, go for yours.................


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

My audio buddy tried a pair of the Dr. Dre the rapper headphones and he said they were VERY bass heavy made his brain feel like it was rattling around in his head. :rofl: While the Sony's are not that bass heavy, I am not sure how exaggerated the bass really is. On most music they seem to be well balanced but capable of going a lot lower than a typical headphone. It would be interesting to get a second opinion on them. I wish they were a little more reveling on the top end but for 70 bucks, I guess you can't be to picky. 

Matt


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

mdrake said:


> My audio buddy tried a pair of the Dr. Dre the rapper headphones and he said they were VERY pass heavy made his brain feel like it was rattling around in his head. :rofl: While the Sony's are not that bass heavy, I am not sure how exaggerated the bass really is. On most music they seem to be well balanced but capable of going a lot lower than a typical headphone. It would be interesting to get a second opinion on them.
> 
> Matt


That really sounds good.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Home Theater Review should review a pair. It would be interesting to get your take on them.


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

I`ll mention it to Ken Kessler our headphone reviewer.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

have you tried comparing them to something like the Senn 650's? Or AKG701's? Or even the Beyer DT880's? Not so much as a comparison for which one is better, but for how the bass compares. Those are my bassline (no pun intended.. no really, I typed it before I noticed.. really) for comparison purposes.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I wish I had a set of those headphones, but those phones are BIG money for headphones :bigsmile: I was hoping someone who had a set of those headphones had just happened into a Sony store and heard the headphones that look like a monster truck tires on either side.  

Matt


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeah, they are a little priocey, but there are some stores where you can audition them. For example, I think Guitar Center has the Senns on display sometimes.


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

JCD said:


> Yeah, they are a little priocey, but there are some stores where you can audition them. For example, I think Guitar Center has the Senns on display sometimes.


Yes, even here in NY, its hard, especially with the specialty high end stores closing, its rare to find a store where the Sennheiser HD650/600s, AKG 701s, and the Beyerdynamics DT880s are available for audition.
The one time I did hear the HD650`s, was with a Vincent tube amplifier at Lyric Hi-Fi in Manhattan. But nothing to compare them with.

I have never heard the DT880`s. But always wanted too, especially since all the reviews I have read have all been very positive.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

mdrake said:


> I just bought a set of Sony Extra Bass Headphones the MDR-XB 500 to be exact. I am really impressed they seem to have a nice balanced sound with just a little bit more kick than a normal headphone. Has anyone else had experience with them? onder:
> 
> Matt


The bassiest headphones I've heard are (Yeah, flame me) Beats by Monster Cable. Mids and highs on the monster sucked and could not compare to similarly priced Senneheisers. Have you any experience with Beats? How do these Sony's compare?


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

8086 said:


> The bassiest headphones I've heard are (Yeah, flame me) Beats by Monster Cable. Mids and highs on the monster sucked and could not compare to similarly priced Senneheisers. Have you any experience with Beats? How do these Sony's compare?


b

Yes, at Best Buy, I listened to those Dr. Dre bass headphones. There is nothing to talk about here, unless you like bass, with little highs and mids. The demo music was with computer low bass electronic stuff, not good at all.

Never saw or herd these Sonys, but if you like them, in the fnal analysis, thats really all that counts.........


----------



## chrisy (Jan 19, 2009)

Check out the 2 new quick reviews just posted by Jim Swantko on [URL="no external links for you![/URL] of the Sony MDR-RF970RK Wireless Headphones (those are the extra bass ones) and the Sony MDR-XB500 Headphones.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

chrisy said:


> Check out the 2 new quick reviews just posted by Jim Swantko on [URL="no external links[/URL] of the Sony MDR-RF970RK Wireless Headphones (those are the extra bass ones) and the Sony MDR-XB500 Headphones.


Could you please provide us with a direct link to the review page. Thanks.


----------

